# Columbus, Ohio ISS



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

any dtg exibitors outside anajet going to be at this show? I was just looking at the list and there the only one i noticed

Is this a small show thats skipped by dtg vendors!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I am one of them who passed. And worry about you might drive down was another reason.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I just skimmed the list and if the exhibitors bring their normal equipment (size of the booth would need to be the same), then you can expect to see dtg printers in the following boths:
- Brother / Axiom America
- Coldesi / SWF East / SWF Central / DTG Digital
- Digital Art Solutions
- Direct 2 Shirt
- Pantograms
- SPSI

Again, this is all based on what their booth size is. You might want to contact them in advance and see what they are bringing. I am shocked that M&R is not listed since it is close to their home in Chicago. 

Let us know how the show goes.

Mark


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

allamerican said:


> I am one of them who passed. And worry about you might drive down was another reason.


 I hope you dont feel that way...


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

DAGuide said:


> I just skimmed the list and if the exhibitors bring their normal equipment (size of the booth would need to be the same), then you can expect to see dtg printers in the following boths:
> - Brother / Axiom America
> - Coldesi / SWF East / SWF Central / DTG Digital
> - Digital Art Solutions
> ...


 
Im going to check around to see who will be there before i make the trip.. would like to see a majority of them up close.. maybe ill wait for a bigger attendance..


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> Coldesi / SWF East / SWF Central / DTG Digital


SWF East is now ColDesi, Inc. we respresest DTG Digital in the eastern US & Canada as well as Latin America. SWF Central is in no way associated with us - they do not offer the DTG brand of direct to garment printer - nor do they offer any direct to garment printer.

That being said - ColDesi will have a full trade show display of DTG printers, SWF embroidery machines, & CAMS rhinestone machines. Booth #200


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

german13 said:


> I hope you dont feel that way...


Pure Joke. Actually I like you a LOT. Looking forward to meet you sooner. Beers are on me, always


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Don-ColDesi said:


> SWF East is now ColDesi, Inc. we respresest DTG Digital in the eastern US & Canada as well as Latin America. SWF Central is in no way associated with us - they do not offer the DTG brand of direct to garment printer - nor do they offer any direct to garment printer.


Sorry Don, 

Just realized that SWF Central is the guys from Midwest Distributors. So many names are starting to blend together, I guess it is a good thing that your company changed to ColDesi.

Mark


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> SWF East is now ColDesi, Inc.


No one ask this question to you or if so I missed.
Why did you change your company name?
Just wondering.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the question Peter. The name change has been in the works for a couple of years now. As our business has grown we have seen a shift from being an embroidery specific distributor to being a apparel decoration distributor where equal percentages of embroidery and direct to garment printers are sold (as well as a decent number of rhinestone machines & label printers). Couple this with our national footprint in both Rapid Label Systems and CAMS rhinestone machines and it made sense to evolve to a name that was neither brand nor territorially restrictive.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Lots of LUCK!!!!


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

allamerican said:


> Lots of LUCK!!!!


My soccer coach in college used to say "The harder we work, the luckier we get!" That philosophy has stayed with me for years!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> My soccer coach in college used to say "The harder we work, the luckier we get!" That philosophy has stayed with me for years!


No wonder you do not have many hair left, too much heading? haha joke joke


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

It will be my first time to drive to any show except AC during 26 year. 450miles. German, meet me there. We should do cheers!!! PM me your cell #. Upon my arrival will call you.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

allamerican said:


> It will be my first time to drive to any show except AC during 26 year. 450miles. German, meet me there. We should do cheers!!! PM me your cell #. Upon my arrival will call you.


Are you attending the Ohio show?

I was hoping to see a kornit.. heard alot about these machines .. although most not good, i would like to form my own opinion and check them out up close..

We actually have a business in town here that runs one.. there a big outfit they also do auto screen printing/embroid/etc.. the dtg is a recent expansion i was told.. these guys have been printing brochures for years.. under mcgrath press..Double K: Home Page.. I have heard this kornit sits idle half the time. I would really like to see what there all about.. I have seen a vid of one with the platen going in and out.. that was pretty strange.. Ink is interest to me with these machines aswell.. from what i read it uses a solvent/waterbase what is that..lol 

It would be nice to see all the machines under one roof, so i might just wait for a bigger show..we will see.. Game time decision..


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Jeff
Even though it is a bit away and a little further trip, I would go to the SGIA show in New Orleans in October.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

YoDan said:


> Jeff
> Even though it is a bit away and a little further trip, I would go to the SGIA show in New Orleans in October.
> Dan
> *"HAPPY PRINTING"*


May have to plan that!! its a bit closer to my vacation home and not to far from brothers Bartlett,tn location? Im sure someone told me brother is there anyway? does brother have a showroom there?

P.S whats the difference in the show titles?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

allamerican said:


> No wonder you do not have many hair left, too much heading? haha joke joke


Peter - to quote a sage *OLD* man - I like you, wish we had one like you, except when you play as brat!


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> May have to plan that!! its a bit closer to my vacation home and not to far from brothers Bartlett,tn location? Im sure someone told me brother is there anyway? does brother have a showroom there?


ALL the so called "BIG BOYS" will be there under one roof, M&R does not go to this location.
http://www.sgia.org/events/current_expo/sgia11/notify_me.cfm
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, Brother has a show room in Bartlett, TN... just need to call the 1-800 on their website to schedule an appointment to make sure it does not overlap somethign else that is going on.

The M&R iDot is likely to be at the SGIA... just in a distributor's booth. Ryonet and GSG are two distributors that come to mind that did the SGIA two years ago when it was in New Orleans. To be safe, you can call M&R and ask them if any distributors are going to have the printer in their booth.

Mark


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Peter - to quote a sage *OLD* man - I like you, wish we had one like you, except when you play as brat!


That is my line I know I used to you, come up with your own line. hahaha funny you.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I drove 8 hours to support AA distributor. Show was so small and quite compare to other shows.
Below picture was Middle of Friday. More sellers than buyer. Felt bad for who was exhibit there.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

When I looked at the list of vendors I did not see that AA was attending! Looked like mostly suppliers than equipment vendors! That is why I didn't attend! I think the vendors should let them know that!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

It was about empty 5 short isles. Sad. 
ISS or Printwear are having too many shows to make money from exihibitors. Look SGIA, once a year. FESPA same. DURUPA every 2 years. All respectable organization are not doing it as them.
Should go around many different cities as possible not just place where city offers a lot to host. Cheap rental --etc. almost free sometimes.
Hey, that is not their fault who sucked in is. right or wrong?
This is why every 2 weeks there are similar shows. 
This is why you see this picture.
This is why people do not care much to attend.
Always there is another one next week.
Just my opinion.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

allamerican said:


> It was about empty 5 short isles. Sad.
> ISS or Printwear are having too many shows to make money from exihibitors. Look SGIA, once a year. FESPA same. DURUPA every 2 years. All respectable organization are not doing it as them.
> Should go around many different cities as possible not just place where city offers a lot to host. Cheap rental --etc. almost free sometimes.
> Hey, that is not their fault who sucked in is. right or wrong?
> ...


Yeah.. the vendor list wasnt impressive, thus why i did not attend!!

What about the * DAX 2011, April 29-30, at the Tinley Park Convention Center (chicago area).*

*is this a good show to attend? *

*looks like hirsch is on the bill so im assuming kornit will be there? velocijet aswell not sure about others?*


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I met the TSF member there when I was snipping around. He saw my tag and he said "are you Peter Choi in TSF?" I said "Yes" and he said "A'ha you are the one who use broken English and keep us laugh and exciting" I said "That's me" and we were laughing big time. I invite him for coffee. David Shaw.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

allamerican said:


> I met the TSF member there when I was snipping around. He saw my tag and he said "are you Peter Choi in TSF?" I said "Yes" and he said "A'ha you are the one who use broken English and keep us laugh and exciting" I said "That's me" and we were laughing big time. I invite him for coffee. David Shaw.


 you get your point accross well, thats all that matters!!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you but I know I am not. I need much more vocabulary to get away from arguing/debating/point crossing. 
I admire so many good writers here. Some posts are piece of Art.
We all know who they are. They deserve Cheers!!!!
Well~ what it is is is.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Over all Columbus visit was not all bad. 
Beers are on me!! Always!! Cheers!!
Local beer "Buckeye Red" 4/9/2011


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I never saw cute book store than this. 32 rooms of book full. I asked cleark where is 33rd room. She said they do not have one. I said restroom. She thinks I was so funny. She worked there many years but never heard that. Please visit this place when you have a chance to go ISS Columbus, OH!!!!! Not me but~. Believe or not, I actually bought books.
http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/006.jpg


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

german13 said:


> Yeah.. the vendor list wasnt impressive, thus why i did not attend!!
> 
> What about the * DAX 2011, April 29-30, at the Tinley Park Convention Center (chicago area).*
> 
> ...





The DAX shows, including the Chicago one at the end of April, are traditionally a smaller show but generally very well attended. 

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd agree with Harry. The DAX shows are growing, although Chicago is the newest and is a bit smaller. They're good shows though. Quality attendance, and Scott Ritter treats his exhibitors and his attendees very well.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

EnMartian said:


> Scott Ritter treats his exhibitors and his attendees very well.


What does that mean?
Treat what well than others?
1. say hello to all?
2. hand shake to them?
3. free coffee?
4. charge less than other show booth cost?
or 
you just want to say it for him? If it is not that please explain what are the differents between them and them?
As an exihibitor all we need is attendees not more. Then he/she treat all of us as well.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

I believe that no matter the size of any show, if you meet some one that you have talked to in the past or even helped and than you put a face to a conversation than that is a good show for me, and yes I have met a lot of people which is a good thing 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I am not afraid to say many thing as long as i believe. Many times I take nerve from many but I enjoy to speak up.
Part of my purpose of this post was
ISS should hear what majority of exhibitors are saying. I know they heard loud and clear but not by this forum.
As I said raise the bet!!! Columbus or Ft Worth next year.
Your success is our success!!


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Since we are allowing Peter to voice his opinion.....

There are too many shows on either the east coast or the midwest! With the cost of travel getting higher and higher everyday, and time away from our shops more difficult...how about throwing up some of these shows here in the PNW....ya know, Seattle, Portland???? Vegas and Long Beach are fine for sucky cities, but to far away....

Just my opinion....


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

That is exactly same as my voice. Thank you. goes around and turns around than go to where Show people can make more money in their pocket.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

jdoug5170 said:


> Since we are allowing Peter to voice his opinion.....


 thank you so much to allowed me 

I congrat myself today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I pass 700 posts by this ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
need new title: BIGMOUTH not wizard
Many more to go. Hueee, I worked so hard.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Peter were you at the show with your printer (neoflex)?

If so why did it not show on the vendor list?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

vinyl signs said:


> Peter were you at the show with your printer (neoflex)?
> 
> If so why did it not show on the vendor list?


My 701st post. hahaha---. I am so happy I pass 700 today.

No Brian, I was there to support my friend who sells AA auto Sequin Motif making machine. They were new to this machine so I took one of TIGERS(service team) with me and drove down there to help. 
AA did not exhibit there, no money!!!! because you did not buy my printer (I try to not say B word, M word and N word(self promotion). hahaha Joke. AA thought this show will not justify investment and we were right.
Either you buy N or other's you still be a my friend.
Beers are on me, always. Cheers.
Best beer is when you drink with best friend.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I think that all of us would agree that the cost of doing shows is getting out of line. Peter can confirm that a decent size booth (20' x 20') with power, air, carpet, lead retrieval as well as drayage, and all the costs of getting staff to the show, housing and feeding them - can easily add up to $30-40,000. You then couple this with the fact that folks generally expect better pricing at a show and it quickly adds up to needing to sell 15+ machines to break even for the event. If you don't do a specific show your competitors will spread rumors that you are in trouble, going out of business, etc. as well. 

It is time that we have fewer shows that rotate through the major population centers so that more folks get exposure and the vendors are more prone not to skip shows.

JMHO


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> I think that all of us would agree that the cost of doing shows is getting out of line. Peter can confirm that a decent size booth (20' x 20') with power, air, carpet, lead retrieval as well as drayage, and all the costs of getting staff to the show, housing and feeding them - can easily add up to $30-40,000. You then couple this with the fact that folks generally expect better pricing at a show and it quickly adds up to needing to sell 15+ machines to break even for the event. If you don't do a specific show your competitors will spread rumors that you are in trouble, going out of business, etc. as well.
> 
> It is time that we have fewer shows that rotate through the major population centers so that more folks get exposure and the vendors are more prone not to skip shows.
> 
> JMHO


Don
 A good evaluation of the show circuit I would ask you Don as to why (And I know that you do a lot of the shows) as to why you fell it necessary to do the amount of shows that you currently do rather then to choose the key ones in key areas, I for one would think that if someone was interested in purchasing or seeing the operation of any equipment they would make it a point to go to a show or visit the manufacture.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Good questions Dan. A couple of things to weigh in on. Since you are not part of the show circuit you may not realize that the amount of shows you do effects your psoitioning at future shows. If a company skips shows they are more likely to be buried in the less desireable loactions in the show. Good location is important for the shows that are of true quality - unfortunately that sometimes requires attendence at lower quality shows. Secondly, we feel a responsibility to our customers & potential customers to attend as many of the shows as possible - afterall - it is not their fault that they live in an area that does not draw a lot of attendees for a trade show.

That being said, I believe that with the growth of Youtube and other services that more folks are finding it not neccessary to actually go to shows to make educated buying decisions. We do a series of events during the year called Embroidery & Direct to Garment Extravaganzas that focus in on the education aspect of the business as well as a more relaxed atmosphere to test drive the equipment. We strategically position these events to target areas not touched by the shows for the most part (in areas where there are shows nearby we try to radically offset the dates).

Sometimes in business we have to accept what HAS to be done while working towards what SHOULD be done.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Dan
Don addressed clearly why in his post very well. 
You met many peoples when you worked in my booth many times when I was exclusive master dealer with Belqueete and sold Flexijet. After while later couple times you worked in BQ's booth. I don't know what happened after that. When you came to show without your own booth (as a visitor) you met way less people. You did few times. 
You post here "you are happy even you meet few people" = You can say easily that because it never cost you a dime. Actually you went home with money at least when you worked in my booth.
So, You have no clear idea Don and all vendors are going through. Don is not the owner of SWF but his mind is acting as an owner. This is one of the reason SWF stay strong.
My voice is same even some readers are not agree with me and I do not expect that. I will sing same song over and over.
1. Shows should go around to give same chance to who live far and to who have tuff time to leave their spot with so many reasons.
2. Shows host should not just go after profit in their pocket. Work for industry's benefit.
3. Too many shows. Most respectable show hosts are never does as money oriented show hosts.
PS: Each visitors cost who comes from distance.
Air: $400-500
Hotel: $80 x 3 night = $240 plus tax. $300
Meal: $50-70/day x 3 = $210
Their time: $200 x 3 = $600
$1700 plus without entertaining. Think about 2 people cuz that is typical.
Can you imagine how much money is involve around the show?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> You can say easily that because it never cost you a dime.


Peter
This is not the case as it cost any one the time away from work, airline tickets and motel cost as well as food and drink!
I know how much it cost vendors to do a show as you reminded me many times, and I always said WOW!
When I go to shows by myself (walk the floor) and I do this a lot still, I always meet up with someone as they may see my name tag or my T-Shirt and I may even schedule a meeting well before I leave home, now do I miss doing the shows YES but I still keep very busy, my next show will be the SGIA in New Orleans and I offer you and Jim dinner again. 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Someone just called me and ask/worried about AA could not afford shows. I LOL big time and thx to his concern. I told him AA's average each show cost is $50-60K. And we do 17 plus yearly include oversea. One show we skiped is drop in the bucket. He was happy to hear that. 
This shows us what Don said above is correct. I love TSF. I will be out for chasing birds.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Dan makes a good point here that I failed to address. Because of the cost of doing shows the small vendors (like Dan & others) come to the show and pay for a badge only (few of them register as non-exhibiting vendors which cost much more) and reap the benefits of the show environment without the expense that is borne by the exhibitors who take booths. If shows were more spread out, the smaller vendors could choose to do one show a year in their backyard where they are strongest instead of feeling the need to attend the not-so-close shows and not contributing to the experience by having a booth.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Dan makes a good point here that I failed to address. Because of the cost of doing shows the small vendors (like Dan & others) come to the show and pay for a badge only (few of them register as non-exhibiting vendors which cost much more) and reap the benefits of the show environment without the expense that is borne by the exhibitors who take booths. If shows were more spread out, the smaller vendors could choose to do one show a year in their backyard where they are strongest instead of feeling the need to attend the not-so-close shows and not contributing to the experience by having a booth.


Correct as long as we register well ahead of time! 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

On another note, when I attend a show I am not there to promote DTGInks.com I am there to see what is new in the indusrty and to meet a few people that I have talked to but never met, a small vacation is also nice in a area that you have not been to before 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## woodsmill (Jul 27, 2007)

Any one in or around columbus Ohio have white dupont direct to garment ink that they could sell me a little of today? In a bind Thank you Kim contact me at woodsmill0925@sbcglobal.net thank you.


----------

